# Conficker in Kärnten: Nach der Landesregierung nun die Spitäler



## Newsfeed (12 Januar 2009)

Nach den Computern der Kärntner Landesregierung hat der Conficker-Wurm auch die PCs der Kärntner Krankenanstaltengesellschaft KABEG in mindestens drei Spitälern befallen. Wie bei der Landesregierung sind auch dort rund 3000 Rechner betroffen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

